# Shad style muskie lure lip design



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

I have created some lure blanks out of cedar in a shad style body. And I'm getting ready to order some lips. I have a few questions for all of you pros. Where is the best place to get lips from, I'm probably going with a lexan lip. I've found them in lure parts online. Netcraft and on Rollie and Helens. Are there any other places? The only ones I've seen have been 1/8 thickness.

Also most shad style bodies have a thru lip wire design. Can you buy lips pre made like this or are these all custom? And is there a benefit to this design rather than a smaller lip and a line tie to the nose of the lure? Or I guess there is going to be some trial and error. I'm just trying to save some time and money before putting something together that won't run correctly.

Josh


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You can buy lips with a line tie built into them from places such as Janns Netcraft, or make them yourself from Lexan, circuit board material, or aluminum. Things such as size, style, and line tie placement will all depend on the desired action you are looking to achieve. 
Here is a PDF file of templates that you can print for making your own. Hope it helps you out. 
http://thecrankbaitmasterclass.com/webinar/diving-lip-materials.pdf


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Depends a lot on whether you are going to be casting or trolling. Trolling line ties are usually made with stainless wire and require drilling the lip and the lower nose or wire through. That style line tie in the lip, you are talking about, will have to be made. Most trollers use the line tie through the lip and into the body.
If you are going to cast your baits, you can use screw eyes epoxied in the nose and epoxy the lip of choice in the angle you prefer. This is the easiest way and less work. You can also troll them with this method if you want. 
Lexan pre cut lips are best if, you are not making a bunch of baits and can be bought at places you mentioned in 1/8". The lips with the line tie attached to the bill, the tie, usually does not go into the body.
The line tie in the lip and into the body is sturdier but screw eyes if put in right, won't pull out. Action is different with round/square bills and angle of the bill and placement of line ties.
You did not say how long your baits were. If they are small you can get by with the lips with line tie in the bill. Some people pin the bills on smaller baits to make sure the lips don't pull out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is an example of a pre-molded line tie lip from Janns. I'm not sure how large they make them. For larger musky baits, I would recommend the stainless wire type that turkeyt mentions in the previous post. They extend under the lip and into the body. You can buy 1 foot sheets of 1/8" lexan at most large hardware stores. It's easy to cut and sand. Lurepartsonline is where I bought my last roll of stainless wire.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those line tie lips are convenient for certain baits, but they only seem to be made in this one rounded style. I have sanded some of them into this narrow design for use on some of my small shad style baits. The shimmy action is a bit tighter and closer to what I want.


----------

